# Carves Done on New MillRight MegaV CNC



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I am up and running again and wanted to show a few jobs I ran on my new MillRight MegaV. The train carve is on my work table right now.







ht MegaV.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

All very nice!!


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks. I will be doing a lot of 3d carves because I have plenty of signs and plaques.

I have an Indian carve running while I finish the train. 

I try to carve 1 a day to keep things moving. 

I have plenty of wood that needs used up.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice outcomes . I know you’ve had a long journey to get to this point , and I’m happy to see you’ve made it . 
To think I have to do the same someday


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice work. How are you handling the sawdust? Do you wear/need hearing protection?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Karen, It looks like you have the new machine figured out. 

I like the glaze job you did on the Napkin Holder and Bear and really like the paint job on the Welcome Sign. Adding that little bit of color helps make is a great sign instead of just a sign.

The heavy scroll work on the Railroad sign kind of over powers the train engine and coal tender, I think I would try to get less detail in the frame elements and more detail into to the train if you try carving it again. Of course that is just my opinion and when it is finished I might think different.


----------



## KarlieBoe (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow I love that train carving. My dad used to drive coal trains and I'm sure he would get a kick out of it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They look great


----------



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow! Very nice...I would like to get into a CNC one day. Which bed size does your machine have?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

kcortese12 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am up and running again and wanted to show a few jobs I ran on my new MillRight MegaV. The train carve is on my work table right now.
> View attachment 396334
> ...


Fantastic stuff!! I recognized the napkin holder, because I'm planning to make one myself. The others are new to me and they look great. For the napkin holder, what kind of wood did you use? Thanks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

All are nice, Karen, but I love the napkin holder and the subtle colours that you've used in some.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Really nice outcomes . I know you’ve had a long journey to get to this point , and I’m happy to see you’ve made it .
> To think I have to do the same someday


Thanks for the inspiration, I am still learning. This new CNC is fantastic I can do so much more with it and best part is, it's made in the good ole USA.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@KarlieBoe 

Welcome to the forum KarleyBoe.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Here is the train finished and hanging. It is a Christmas present for my brother. I dry brushed some Testers bronze on there but can't see it on the pic. It has a slight shine to some of it.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

TenGees said:


> All are nice, Karen, but I love the napkin holder and the subtle colours that you've used in some.


When I use good wood, I like to use it's natural grain. With a carve, I apply watered down Acrylic as a stain and even sand it a little to let more grain through. If it was a sign, I would use more opaque solid color.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

HoosierGuy said:


> Wow! Very nice...I would like to get into a CNC one day. Which bed size does your machine have?


The working area is 35" x 35". I can now run some nice sized jobs.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

chessnut2 said:


> Fantastic stuff!! I recognized the napkin holder, because I'm planning to make one myself. The others are new to me and they look great. For the napkin holder, what kind of wood did you use? Thanks.


1" thick Oak, the downloaded file is for .75 thick. I cut out the hands, measure the bottom width and adjust the base pocket to match for a good fit. When you open the downloaded job from Vectric, you have to make changes to wood thickness and recalculate the tool paths.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Karen, It looks like you have the new machine figured out.
> 
> I like the glaze job you did on the Napkin Holder and Bear and really like the paint job on the Welcome Sign. Adding that little bit of color helps make is a great sign instead of just a sign.
> 
> The heavy scroll work on the Railroad sign kind of over powers the train engine and coal tender, I think I would try to get less detail in the frame elements and more detail into to the train if you try carving it again. Of course that is just my opinion and when it is finished I might think different.


I like the scroll work. This file was in a large bundle that I purchased I did not create it. But I guess I could learn some modeling software for alterations and improvements on downloaded models. This is something I was thinking about learning.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> Fantastic stuff!! I recognized the napkin holder, because I'm planning to make one myself. The others are new to me and they look great. For the napkin holder, what kind of wood did you use? Thanks.


Thanks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It all boils down to personal taste so don't take my criticism as a bad thing. 
I do also understand that this being a purchased file you are limited in what you can do with it. You did do justice to the file. 

I like the Train better after you added the finish.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

Really cool carving , and the inspiration I needed this early morning. New to cnc wood carving , but not new to wood working. My new mega v is awaiting the funds to get the V-carve pro,,$700,. It is homing great, and jogging, but no saw dust yet. A couple days hopefully I will get it going to start out with just simple scripture carving. All the beautiful carvings that you have done here really inspires me to get started as quickly as possible.
Thank you,


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

Any suggestions on this new journey with the Mega V are always appreciated ,, It was rather cool to see it move for the first time, then I realized the trial software had to be purchased to get it to save as G-code. I built a great work station for it , but it is colder than crap in the garage now,, we are covered in snow and ice.

Thank you
Have a blessed day!
Ray


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Old Ray said:


> Any suggestions on this new journey with the Mega V are always appreciated ,, It was rather cool to see it move for the first time, then I realized the trial software had to be purchased to get it to save as G-code. I built a great work station for it , but it is colder than crap in the garage now,, we are covered in snow and ice.
> 
> Thank you
> Have a blessed day!
> Ray


Trial versions of the Vectric software is meant to learn on or test drive before purchase, you cannot save tool paths with it.
I live in Pennsylvania, our winters can be really cold and snowy all the way up into April.
My garage did not have any heat for years. 
I took my computer and other electronics inside the house when it got cold in there. 
Last August I insulated the garage and installed a propane heater. 
It was really nice to go out into the middle of winter and be able to turn on my equipment.
Then on Feb. 1st of this year, my garage caught fire and I lost a lot of my equipment.
I was able to salvage the CNC frame, then ordered all the hardware and Z carriage.
I assembled the gantry, tested the motors, z and x are moving like butter.
Now I have to wait for the new garage to finish the assembly.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

For my oldest grand daughter I turned a rocking chair out of oak from a old farm house almost 200 years old on my lathe in my garage 15 years ago, middle of winter. It was doweled together with olive wood dowels I turned s well, no screws. Every piece was within .010 of the others of the same piece. I liked to froze my fingers off too. We had an old red corvette I was restoring in the garage, it was the color of oak sawdust till spring time. The rocking chair looks exactly the same today as it did when I gave it to her as she graduates high school in a few months, with a full ride to college close to home.
I have the mega v in the 19" aluminum bed assembled jogging, homing, still a few issues i am figuring out before cutting anything yet. Router still not ever been plugged up, nor bit installed. My work is good now, I don't get much sleep, so I try not to mess with it much until I get sleep. 4 or 5 hours a day sleep most all the time. 
When I saw that you had a fire I called millwright and told Wesley to tell Derrick to help you out, that you were the best advertisement on the internet they had out here !
Hope they did too!
Sawdust soon hopefully,
Thank you, have a blessed day, 
Ray


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Glad to hear you're up and running again. Few things worse then recovering from a fire. At lest the house was spared thanks to the quick fire response.


----------



## brad1000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Those a very nice looking. Have a Chinese 6040 that at present needs fixed, but I did just today order me the mega V and cant wait to get it. Love these here you made and especially the polish work you did.
Can you tell me how you glossed them up to shine like that? Really nice


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

brad1000 said:


> Those a very nice looking. Have a Chinese 6040 that at present needs fixed, but I did just today order me the mega V and cant wait to get it. Love these here you made and especially the polish work you did.
> Can you tell me how you glossed them up to shine like that? Really nice


For inside items I use a spray varnish or urethane for the final finish.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

brad1000 said:


> Those a very nice looking. Have a Chinese 6040 that at present needs fixed, but I did just today order me the mega V and cant wait to get it. Love these here you made and especially the polish work you did.
> Can you tell me how you glossed them up to shine like that? Really nice


I purchased a Chinese 6090 last July and It never did work correctly. There was absolutely NO customer service for troubleshooting. I will NEVER purchase any large ticket items from the Chinese. I ended up shipping it back which was a real pain in the butt. The MillRight MegaV is a very nice rigid CNC, you can speed things up without it skipping or binding up. I use my Bosh 1617EVS router in it. I had to purchase the spindle mount and sent it a local machine shop for drilling and mounting. It worked out great. The router that comes with the MegaV does not have enough torch for me. A lot of people who have the MegaV use a 220 water cooled spindle also which works out well for them. You will like the MegaV, there may be a few hiccups when you 1st get it, but customer service will get you up and running. You will also have to lengthen the homing switch wires.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

sreilly said:


> Glad to hear you're up and running again. Few things worse then recovering from a fire. At lest the house was spared thanks to the quick fire response.


I am not up and running, the buffalo was sitting on my finishing table. I have a few more that need finished. I will not be back in business for a few more months.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

kcortese12 said:


> I am not up and running, the buffalo was sitting on my finishing table. I have a few more that need finished. I will not be back in business for a few more months.


Hopefully today i will plug my router in on my mega v for the very first time. I had to get some adjustments made to get my jogging corrected this week, and I just woke up from some really needed sleep. I for the most part run on 4-5 hours sleep during the week, and get caught up on the weekend. It caught up with me this week,
I had the numbers the on the step rate too big, and it seemed to be 'running' off, when jogging it. With the support of Wesley at millwright we got these corrected really in just a few minutes. Great support!
I am learning this piece of equipment, but I have ran equipment for most of my life, this is just new to me, I will figure it out . 
What I want to carve after I getting really going, is a oval shaped 'Jesus' is Lord, like our church does, and do it in wood.
I want and will get my two grand children into this too. My daughter is thinking of getting one for herself as well. Help them go a step above just being average, encourage them to take it a step farther in everything they do. And always do their best! My oldest grand daughter is finishing high school in a few months with a full free ride to college because of her grade point average. and she is smart as well.
Sorry I was babbling,
Have a Blessed weekend everyone, 
Ray


----------

